# Storm Pictures



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone got some pics from last nights crazy clouds/weather!?!?

I'd like to see how it looked when it came over others OGFer's houses/work!










Still not sure if they confirmed a tornado in Portage Lakes or not?!!?


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

That's just about EXACTLY what it looked like when it came over my house in Massillon!!!!

Scared the wife pretty bad - but not bad enough for her to head out and make her HAIR appointment!! HAHA!!!!!


----------



## Agent47 (Jun 27, 2006)

I went outside and looked up and watched these 2 clouds starting to spin like the yin yan symbol right above me....Started thinking, better get the pets as I might be looking for a yellow brick road. LOL


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

id hate to be out on erie and have that between me and the ramp

cool pic


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

Send that to the weather channel! Thats Awesome! If I was on the lake and saw that coming ! I'd be finding a five gallon bucket to sit on to save my nice shorts!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

But I think i've seen that pic before, cheezemm2 did you take that yourself?


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

acklac7 said:


> But I think i've seen that pic before, cheezemm2 did you take that yourself?




Humm now that you said that that car looks like from the 70's! Oh and I dont see any pot hole in the road!


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

If you'd like I can post the same picture with the rt 21 (local to this area) signs in it 

These are off of NewsChannel 5 in the Cleveland/Akron viewing area...anyone who lives in this area can tell you this is exactly what was outside last night. 

I'll see if I can drum up the picture you're thinking about Ack


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.newsnet5.com/index.html

Check out the top stories and click on 1 of the 3 pages of viewer images taken.


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

Acklac looked like one of those Katrina photos.

flickr.com/photos/harleigh/2002


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Psst....Big Daddy works for Channel 3......


----------



## cheezemm2 (Apr 7, 2004)

http://www.wkyc.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=72549

http://www.wkyc.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=72531&provider=top


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for the awesome picture and links.
My brothers neighborhood got tore up pretty bad up near Doylestown.


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

I'm a weather buff and that news 3 pic is now in my fav's!


----------



## smittyou812s (Jul 10, 2006)

I have never seen a storm with that many multiple layers of rotation! The only storms that I now of that can do that are typhoons and hurricanes! This does not normally happen over land only water! Correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## MiCkFly (Jan 2, 2007)

Awesome photos thanks for posting. I checked out Rocky River after the initial downpour and wished I had my camera. The river was close to overflowing and full of massive tree trunks. I saw one tree that had been split in half by lightning I assume, chunks of bark were everywhere. 
Mother Nature is a harsh mistress.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

It sure has been a WILD weather week, that's for sure...

Thanks for the props as far as TV 3 too... I know the bosses appreciate it.

There's a BIG push underway to really get more viewer involvement through posting pictures, weather, pets, fishing photos, news you see happen, nature photography... You can submit your pix through a link on the wkyc.com/outdoors page... Sort of a pain, but I'm working on the powers that be to change to a simpler system...

So, if you have some cool pix, choose a category and upload away! Or you can send them to me at [email protected] and I'll get them where they need to go.

Be sure to leave your name and a description of the photo too! LOL!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

hey carl whats your take with the news stations trying to scare people when a simple storm hits (mostly ch 8 ) my girlfriend watched it when the storm hit and it was more of a scare tactic to get people to watch

i just dont like it at all


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I just posted some pics of the storm in the photo gallery. I didn't take them. 
I have a whole story about this storm but will spare you all. I'll just say I was driving in the sunshine one minute, and the next minute I was being swallowed by this mothership cloud. Scared the crap out of me!!!


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

cheezemm2 said:


> http://www.wkyc.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=72549
> 
> http://www.wkyc.com/news/news_article.aspx?storyid=72531&provider=top


My apologies!

There have been a number of "fake" storm pics going around the net that looked nearly identical to those...I've never seen anything like that in my life (let alone in Ohio) figured they must be fakes..I was wrong.

That being sad the pictures contained on this site (all fake) and the pictures of the storm are earily similar....

http://www.truthorfiction.com/rumors/h/hurricane-katrins-pix.htm


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

I can't say I blame you for thinking this was total B.S. if you didn't see it first hand. I've never seen anything even close to it. Both the cloud formation and the extreme darkness when it passed overhead. And by overhead I mean just over the treetops. There were white whispy clouds that looked like smoke getting sucked up into this thing. Pretty intense for us Ohio folk.


----------

